# 2 new snakes



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

I just purchased a "Splendida" Kingsnake







about a week ago and it is just a few inches over a foot long. Im not sure of its real name but my LPS told me they got it in from Florida. It has been eating extremely well but everytime i go to handle it it poops or pees on me. Does anyone know why it does this? Also i would like a care sheet on them, i tried looking for one but there is no "Splendida Kingsnake" caresheet. Finally about the king i paid 65$ for it instead of 75$ cause i know the owner is that a good price? The coloring on the snake is black with yellowish gold speckeles almost like a speckled kingsnake./ Anyway if anyone has any coments or help for me please post. TY


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Now for the Red tail Boa, i purchased him about 2 days ago for 80$ he/she is a baby and only a few inches over a foot







i love it and have had no probs with it, it loves to climb and eats very well. wat kind of lighting do i need for it right now it is in a 40 gal with plenty of climbing space. It only has a 70watt heatbulb on it. is that alright? but anyway i love this snkae and i would recommend it as a perfect pet!







Ty please post any comments on this topic


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Nice pick up you should get some pics


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice...
I think your snake is a Florida Kingsnake,Lampropeltis getula floridana.
is WC or CB? if is CB $65 is a good price.

RTBs are nocturnal, they dont need special lighting, just keep the Temp about 80/85F, a basking spot Temp of about 90F and humidity about 55/60%.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

i will try to post pics ASAP! im tryin to figure out how to take pics from my digi an post them here... o btw for the Kingsnake wat substrate should they have i have it on that repti-sand stuff that is dark tan, not the very fine sand but the bigger kind. would that be alright?


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

how stupid are you dowg its repit-bark i think i had that for my sanke hey how is the corn doing and where do you have your king in? hey that is sick you got a redtail thoes things are so sick man hey will you give you live rock chemicals filter and tomato to me for 20 bucks instead of 30 for the whole set up man because i have my 10 gallon i cleaned up very nicely


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

congrats on your pick up you know redtails get big I hope good luck


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Anyway i looked up Kingsnakes in my Reptile Book and found out that its a Desert Kingsnake or Sonoran Kingsnake.







I also found out that they can get 4 foot and all they need is a 20gal long tank. also the substrate i have it on is perfect because they love







to burrow. This Kingsnake is really cool beside it pooping on me







. well im tryin to take pics so u dont need to even say







ty for ur comments hoping for pics

*B-rad*


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

and i would feed them prekilled food or frozen so that they will be no chanece of anything happing to your snake.and i hope you know that your red tail is going to get big so have a tank ready for it.because right now i have a female that is 10'1" long and me and my dad are in the process of making her a big cage in here own room it will be 15longx6widex6high here is a pic of here she is eating a 10 pound rabbit every other week


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

redbellypacu said:


> and i would feed them prekilled food or frozen so that they will be no chanece of anything happing to your snake.and i hope you know that your red tail is going to get big so have a tank ready for it.because right now i have a female that is 10'1" long and me and my dad are in the process of making her a big cage in here own room it will be 15longx6widex6high here is a pic of here she is eating a 10 pound rabbit every other week
> [snapback]1039689[/snapback]​










that is the fatest redtail ive ever seen







ya i plan on making a tank with my dad too
ty for the input 
*B-rad*


----------

